# Eye discharge yellow/green



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Morning all, 

Yesterday we woke up and Bella has a little yellow/green eye discharge in the right eye only. She's eating fine and being her normal self. 

I thought it might be conjunctivitis and went to get some optrex eye gel but I can't buy it from over the counter. 

I've since used warm water with a tea spoon of salt with cotton wool to keep it clean. 

Obviously if it gets any worse well be straight vets but I was wondering if what I'm doings enough/ any other recommendations?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If it persists more than a day I always get eyes checked out by the vets in case it is more serious and needs something stronger. 

Hope she is better soon.


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Camomile tea - left with teabag in to steep and cool - then bathe the eye with it. Worked for my children when they were young (I'm not keen on chemicals - so tried it first, and it worked).

Worth giving it a go before going to the vets? But wouldn't wait too long if it doesn't improve, as 2ndhandgal says, it could need something stronger.


----------

